# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Που θα βρω arduino?

## kostaz8

Έχετε ακουστά τον μικροελενχτη arduino?
http://arduino.cc/en/uploads/Main/ArduinoNG.jpg
Υπάρχει καποια ελληνική σελιδα που να υποστηρίζει αντικαταβολη γιατι θελω να αγοράσω εναν.

----------


## otakis

> Έχετε ακουστά τον μικροελενχτη arduino?
> http://arduino.cc/en/uploads/Main/ArduinoNG.jpg
> Υπάρχει καποια ελληνική σελιδα που να υποστηρίζει αντικαταβολη γιατι θελω να αγοράσω εναν.





στην Ελλάδα δε νομίζω να βρεις...

κοίταξε εδώ:
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/pro...roducts_id=666

εδώ:
http://www.adafruit.com/index.php?ma...index&cPath=17

κ οπωσδήποτε εδώ:
www.ebay.com

----------


## tasosmos

Αν και ολιγον τι τσιμπημενο μαλλον ειναι το μονο απο Ελλαδα... http://www.buyarobot.gr/page9.php?vi...ge&category=31

----------


## kostaz8

> Αν και ολιγον τι τσιμπημενο μαλλον ειναι το μονο απο Ελλαδα... http://www.buyarobot.gr/page9.php?vi...ge&category=31



Η σελίδα ειναι έμπιστη?

----------


## edgar

*διευκρινηση:*
ο arduino δεν ειναι μικροελεγκτης, ειναι μια open source πλατφορμα αναπτυξης που βασιζεται σε ATmega.
Έχει 2 σκελη, το software και το hardware part.
To software μπορεις να το βρεις στην σελιδα του , κατι το οποιο μαλλον ηδη ξερεις.
Το hardware ομως, ειναι αλλη υποθεση.Απο την στιγμη που ειναι open source σημαινει κατω απο το creative commons lisence μπορει μια εταιρια να βγαλει μια δικια της version του arduino! (και οντως υπαρχει ενας σκασμος απο διαφορετικες επιλογες, freeduino,seeeduino,roboduino κλπ κλπ κλπ)

Εγω προσωπικα θα σου συνιστουσα να παραγγελνες απο εξωτερικο  (ebay  και λοιπα) γιατι 1.εχεις τρομερη ποικιλα οχι μονο σε arduino αυτο καθαυτο αλλα και σε διαφορα "περιφεριακα" που τυχον να θελησεις (σενσορες , servo motors κλπ) 2.μπορεις να χτυπησεις σε αρκετα οικονομικες τιμες (παραδειγμα εγω ειχα παραγγειλει ενα seeeduino μεσω ebay γυρω στα 22$ με πληρωμενα τα εξοδα αποστολης και ηρθε σε 15 μερες)

Η αν απλα ενδιαφερεσαι μονο για το ολοκληρωμενο και οχι για μια πλακετα γιατι να μην παρεις απλα εναν ATmega και απλα να καψεις τον bootloader πανω του?

----------


## dikos

> Η σελίδα ειναι έμπιστη?



Ναι η σελίδα είναι έμπιστη :Smile: 

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα και μόνος σου, δες εδω:http://www.grobot.gr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=113

----------


## orfeus

> Αν και ολιγον τι τσιμπημενο μαλλον ειναι το μονο απο Ελλαδα... http://www.buyarobot.gr/page9.php?vi...ge&category=31







> Ναι η σελίδα είναι έμπιστη]



Η *σελίδα είναι έμπιστη*, έχω παραλάβει 4 πακέτα, *χωρίς πρόβλημα και στην ώρα τους*. Σε μία περίπτωση που υπήρχε *λάθος στην παραγγελία* η *συνεννόηση ήταν εύκολη* και η *λύση άμεση*. Η σελίδα συνεργάζεται και με eshops του εξωτερικού (ρωτήστε τους με πια) και έτσι γλιτώνεις την χρέωση της πιστωτικής (οι αποστολές τους γίνονται και αντικαταβολή).

----------


## BillGeo

> *
> 
> * Η αν απλα ενδιαφερεσαι μονο για το ολοκληρωμενο και οχι για μια πλακετα γιατι να μην παρεις απλα εναν ATmega και απλα να καψεις τον bootloader πανω του?



Ποσο κανει ενας 328 εδω στο Ελλαντα?


Εδω παιρνει 2 ετοιμους με τον bootloader με ελαχιστα χρηματα.
http://www.adafruit.com/index.php?ma...roducts_id=123

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα πιστευω οτι αν τους προγραματισεις με το sketch σου
πανω σε ενα arduino (ή clone) board, μπορεις μετα να το βγαλεις και να το 
κανεις hardwire στο "κανονικο" project.
Ετσι αγοραζει μονο ενα arduino board για να κανεις τις δοκιμες σου κτλ και 
μετα με αυτο προγραματιζεις chipακια (που εχουν ηδη τον bootloader) και τα
χρησιμοποιεις στα διαφορα projects σου.

To εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## herctrap

δεν διαβασα τι λετε παραπανω αλλα στο arduino.cc

εκει που λεει κατι για αγορα σου προτεινει δυο καταστηματα στην αθηνα που εχουν arduino


εγω πειρα ενα mega απο ebay

αν θες να σου πω τον πωλητη

----------


## fra

Εγω το πηρα απο εδω http://www.internetnow.gr/agora/arduino/14-duemilanove-w-atmega328.html . Περασα και το πηρα απο τα γραφεια τους και γλυτωσα και τα εξοδα αποστολης, αλλα αν δεν ειχεις την δυνατοτητα στο στελνουν με ΕΛΤΑ.

----------


## herctrap

αν δεν κανεις Project με πολλες εξοδους ωστε να θες το mega

παρε ενα duemillanove η καπως ετσι 

και μετα απο την www.sparkfun.com

παρε μερικα atmega328 μαζι με τους κρυσταλουν και πυκνωτες που θελει 

θα σου βγει πολυ πιο φθηνο

----------


## BillGeo

> αν δεν κανεις Project με πολλες εξοδους ωστε να θες το mega
> 
> παρε ενα duemillanove η καπως ετσι 
> 
> και μετα απο την www.sparkfun.com
> 
> παρε μερικα atmega328 μαζι με τους κρυσταλουν και πυκνωτες που θελει 
> 
> θα σου βγει πολυ πιο φθηνο




Νομιζω οτι ολα τα Duemillenova boards εχουν πανω τους ATmega μC.

----------


## herctrap

εχουν atmega328 πλεον

----------


## BillGeo

> εχουν atmega328 πλεον




Nαι, δεν διαφώνησα

----------


## pnick

http://mindstormsnxt.gr/product/id/90

----------


## andreas222

http://www.futurehouse.gr/

----------


## Mr.Linatsa69

Kαλησπέρα...
Συνεχίζω εδώ για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα...

Διάβαζω στο φόρουμ διάφορα για μΕ και σκέφτομαι να πάρω έναν Arduino.
Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής.
Ποιες οι Διαφορές του Uno (που σκέφτομαι να πάρω διότι παίζει πολύ) με το τον Duemilanove (που βρήκα ένα οικονομικό πακετάκι στο ebay με οθόνη κτλ)

Αν θέλω να φτιάξω μια κατασκευή αφού προγραμματίσω τον μΕ δε μπορώ να τον βγάλω κανονικά και να τον προσαρμόσω στο κύκλωμα μου?
και μετα φοράω έναν νεο μΕ στον arduino και φτου και από την αρχή. Αν και από όσο κατάλαβα γίνεται.

Διάβασα πιο πίσω..."Η αν απλα ενδιαφερεσαι μονο για το ολοκληρωμενο και οχι για μια πλακετα γιατι να μην παρεις απλα εναν ATmega και απλα να καψεις τον bootloader πανω του?? Τι εννοεί?

Επίσης οι διάφορες εκδόσεις που παίζουν σε ebay δεν είναι οι αυθεντικές? Θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arduino-Un...item2a14bbfee7

----------


## kpap

> Αν θέλω να φτιάξω μια κατασκευή αφού προγραμματίσω τον μΕ δε μπορώ να τον βγάλω κανονικά και να τον προσαρμόσω στο κύκλωμα μου?
> και μετα φοράω έναν νεο μΕ στον arduino και φτου και από την αρχή. Αν και από όσο κατάλαβα γίνεται.
> 
> Διάβασα πιο πίσω..."Η αν απλα ενδιαφερεσαι μονο για το ολοκληρωμενο και οχι για μια πλακετα γιατι να μην παρεις απλα εναν ATmega και απλα να καψεις τον bootloader πανω του?? Τι εννοεί?



Ο μΕ δεν μπαίνει κατευθείαν πάνω στο board του arduino, θέλει πρώτα να του περάσεις με κάποιο τρόπο το bootloader. Το οποίο γίνεται σχετικά απλά με το ίδιο το Arduino. Δες και εδώ και ακολούθησε τα links: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59260

Εγώ έχω πάρει 2 Duemilanove από Κινέζο στο Ebay και είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## TheKostis

> στην Ελλάδα δε νομίζω να βρεις...
> 
> κοίταξε εδώ:
> http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/pro...roducts_id=666
> 
> εδώ:
> http://www.adafruit.com/index.php?ma...index&cPath=17
> 
> κ οπωσδήποτε εδώ:
> www.ebay.com




βρε παιδιά μπήκα στο link του e-bay και ειδα μια προσφορά σε δύο διαφορετικά προϊόντα τα οποία προέρχονται από τον ίδιο πωλητή αν κανω την αγορά και των 2 προϊόντων δεν θα πληρώσω διπλά έξοδα αποστολής αφού ουσιαστικά θα γίνουν 2 διαφορετικές αγορές; Αν συμβαίνει αυτό πώς μπορώ να το αποφήγω;;;;;

----------


## stom

Αυτο λεγεται combined shipping και εξαρταται απο τον πωλητη τι μπορει να κανει.
Μπορεις να τον ρωτησεις πρωτου αγορασεις.

----------


## TheKostis

πως όμως, δεν βρήσκω κάποιο e-mail ή κάτι τέτοιο. Και κάτι άλλο υπάρχουν κάποιες προσφορές στο e-bay όπου είναι σε στιλ πληστηριασμού είναι έμπιστες? Και τα προϊόντα  αυτά είναι μεταχειρισμένα ή καινούρια???

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!!!

----------


## stom

Εχει contact seller. Θα το βρεις αμα ψαξεις λιγο.
Υπαρχουν καινουργια, αλλα και μεταχειρισμενα.
Οι πλειστηριασμοι σε μερικες περιπτωσεις κρυβουν ευκαιριες.
Ψαχτο λιγο και θα τα βρεις ολα.  Να εισαι παρατηρητικος, και να σκεφτεσαι πρωτου αποφασισεις. Ισχυει το αν κατι ειναι πολυ καλο για να ειναι αληθινο, τοτε συνηθως δεν ειναι.

----------


## xmaze

http://www.internetnow.gr/agora/

----------


## takhs764

γεια σας για να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο θεμα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω 
θελω να παρω arduino ena mega 2560 και ενα ethernet shielt sd cart εχει αγορασει καποιο απο κανενα πωλητη του ebay η εχετε να μου προτηνετε καποιο καταστημα με προσιτες τιμες (να ειναι δοκιμασμενα)
ευχαριστω

----------


## takhs764

κανεις? :Confused1:

----------


## takhs764

Τίποτα κανείς

----------


## toni31

θα ηθελα να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις καθοτι αρχαριος.
1: Για αρχαριο με προγραμματισμο το arduino uno κανει?
2: Οι προαναφερομενοι συνδεσμοι μαγαζιων εντος Ελλαδας ειναι αξιοπιστοι?
ευχαριστω

----------


## TeslaCoil

> γεια σας για να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο θεμα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω 
> θελω να παρω arduino ena mega 2560 και ενα ethernet shielt sd cart εχει αγορασει καποιο απο κανενα πωλητη του ebay η εχετε να μου προτηνετε καποιο καταστημα με προσιτες τιμες (να ειναι δοκιμασμενα)
> ευχαριστω



Υπαρχουν δυο τινα!! ή περνεις ενα ethernet shield που κουμπώνει επάνω στο arduino σου
ή κανεις οτι καναμε με ενα φιλαρακι , πηραμε αυτο εδω!!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3006116551...84.m1439.l2649
και μετά πρέπει να βρεις πως το συνδέεις!!
http://www.elechouse.com/elechouse/i...oducts_id=2127

Σημείωσή εχω ATMEGA328P
πάντως ίσως να μην σου παίξουν μερικές βιβλιοθήκες και να θελεις παλεοτερη εκδοση του arduino software!

αν περιμένεις , εχω παραγγηλει ενα shield με SDCard , να το δοκιμασω να σου πω αποψεις!!


Αυτο που ψαχνω ειναι πως να συνδεσω σειριακα ενα GSM modem το οποιο δεν κουμπωνει επανω στο arduino εχει σειριακη θυρα!!
υποψιαζομαι πως γινεται αλλα δεν εχω πολυ χρονο να το ψαξω! αν βρεις κανεις κατι ας ποσταρει!!
η πλακέτα ειναι 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SIMCOM-SIM300...-/190513536447
datasheet SIM300 

Αυτα!!

ΥΓ ολα αγοραστηκαν απο ebay!!  :Smile:

----------


## pizza1993

Θα ηθελα να κανω μια μαζικη παραγγελια απο εβαυ οποτε ειμαι στο ψαξιμο.Καταρχας θα παραγγηλω μια πλατφορμα αρντουινο ουνο.Aπο εκει και περα τι αλλο θα μου χρειαστει?Ελεγα μιας και το atmega328 einai ακριβω τσιπ και σε μερικες κατασκευες μπορει να βγαινει overkill,να παρω καμια 5αρια απο τα atmega8 που ειναι φθηνα.Εσεις τι λετε?Μπορω να τα προγραμματισω με το ουνο,εχετε καποιο αλλο μοντελο στο νου σας?Γενικα με τον αρντουινο ποια τσιπ της atmel μπορεις να προγραμματιζεις?

----------


## agis68

> Υπαρχουν δυο τινα!! ή περνεις ενα ethernet shield που κουμπώνει επάνω στο arduino σου
> ή κανεις οτι καναμε με ενα φιλαρακι , πηραμε αυτο εδω!!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3006116551...84.m1439.l2649
> και μετά πρέπει να βρεις πως το συνδέεις!!
> http://www.elechouse.com/elechouse/i...oducts_id=2127
> 
> Σημείωσή εχω ATMEGA328P
> πάντως ίσως να μην σου παίξουν μερικές βιβλιοθήκες και να θελεις παλεοτερη εκδοση του arduino software!
> 
> ...



Yπάρχει και 3τη λύση...να φτιαξεις το Ethernet shield μονος σου....(δεν ξερω αν έρχεται πιο φθηνα απο τα  περιπου 7 ευρω που προτεινε ο φίλος πιο πάνω)

http://www.instructables.com/id/A-cr...compatable-co/

----------


## pizza1993

Μηπως μπορει κανενας να απαντησει στην παραπανω απορια μου?Επισης επειδη πολλα κυκλωφορουν σε ebay μερια,τελικα ποτε βγηκε ε το τελευταιο μοντελο του uno το 2011 η το 2012 γιατι αλλου βλεπω '2011 version' αλλου το βλεπω να το αποκαλουν 'R3 2012'.

----------


## thanasisloi7

Η τελευταία έκδοση Arduino Uno είναι η Rev3 και επίσης έχει κυκλοφορήσει και ο Arduino Leonardo, μπορείς να δεις εδώ GRobotronics.com είναι Ελληνικό site.

----------


## agis68

duemilanova....2009....old time classic τα κανει όλα.....δεν είναι ανάγκη να κανουμε με το arduino τη τρελλή φάση με τα κινητά που αλλάζει ο νεαρόκοσμος σα τα πουκάμισα.....ενα και καλό....εγω και ΄προχθές το 2009 αγόρασα.....τωρα εχω 3 ....(το ένα είναι ηδη δεσμευμένο)

----------


## icman

> duemilanova....2009....old time classic τα κανει όλα.....δεν είναι ανάγκη να κανουμε με το arduino τη τρελλή φάση με τα κινητά που αλλάζει ο νεαρόκοσμος σα τα πουκάμισα.....ενα και καλό....εγω και ΄προχθές το 2009 αγόρασα.....τωρα εχω 3 ....(το ένα είναι ηδη δεσμευμένο)



με ενδιαφερει να αγορασω κατι οιονομικο και να ξεκινησω και εγω..μιας και δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου.ερωτηση:αυτα συμβαδιζουν με τις αντιστοιχες lcd οθονες 20χ 4?

----------


## rch

> με ενδιαφερει να αγορασω κατι οιονομικο και να ξεκινησω και εγω..μιας και δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου.ερωτηση:αυτα συμβαδιζουν με τις αντιστοιχες lcd οθονες 20χ 4?



Nai απλά η οθόνη σου πρέπει να έχει driver HD44780 για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------

icman (01-07-12)

----------


## icman

> Nai απλά η οθόνη σου πρέπει να έχει driver HD44780 για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα.



α.οκ αυτο γνωριζεις αν το διευκρινιζει το ebay πχ?η ακομα και εδω στην αγορα σου διεκρινιζουν?

----------


## tasosmos

Οι περισσότερες οθόνες   τέτοιου τύπου που κυκλοφορούν έχουν controller  συμβατό με hd44780. Αν δεν γράφει κάτι κοιτάς το  datasheet ή ρωτας.

----------

icman (01-07-12)

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Καλημέρα ξέρετε αν πουλιέται σε κιτ ο Αρντουίνος ; εννοώ πλακέτα ολοκληρωμένο αντιστασούλες κλπ να το φτιάξουμε;
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## manolena

> Καλημέρα ξέρετε αν πουλιέται σε κιτ ο Αρντουίνος ; εννοώ πλακέτα ολοκληρωμένο αντιστασούλες κλπ να το φτιάξουμε;
> ευχαριστώ.



https://www.sparkfun.com/products/10523  αν είσαι τυχερός και το βρείς γιατί δεν παράγεται πλέον

και θα χρειαστείς επίσης και αυτό:

https://www.sparkfun.com/products/8551 

ή αυτό μόνο του: http://www.adafruit.com/products/91, http://www.nkcelectronics.com/freedu...plete-kit.html

Μπορείς να ψάξεις λίγο στο Google σε κάθε περίπτωση...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Αυτά τα είδα,αλλά οι τιμές για κιτ είναι απαράδεκτα ακριβές...δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι κάτω;Τέλος πάντων...Είδα κι απόειδα,και το βρήκα στην εταιρεία Internet now! στα 23€ και δωράκι ethernet AG9000 και πάμε για άλλα κόλπα τώρα....
Άντε πάλι έμπλεξα με τον παλιοκώδικα.... :Rolleyes:   :Brick wall:

----------


## NOE

http://www.marelectronics.gr/product...y=1218&lang=gr

εξυπηρετικοί και αξιόπιστοι.

----------


## ntheo

Δείτε στο RobotStore.gr το arduino Uno R3 σε απίστευτη προσφορά μόνο 20,50 με το ΦΠΑ.

http://robotstore.gr/arduino-uno-rev3-el.html

----------


## alcamus06

Καλησπέρα , χρόνια πολλά για τις μέρες. ΄Εχει κάποιος άποψη για το αν συμφέρει η παρακάτω αγορά για αρχάριο : 
http://www.banggood.com/Arduino-UNO-...-p-908543.html
ευχαριστώ , οι όποιες προτάσεις σας καλοδεχούμενες

----------


## nickaris1

> θα ηθελα να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις καθοτι αρχαριος.
> 1: Για αρχαριο με προγραμματισμο το arduino uno κανει?
> 2: Οι προαναφερομενοι συνδεσμοι μαγαζιων εντος Ελλαδας ειναι αξιοπιστοι?
> ευχαριστω





1: Δεν ξέρω αν και είμαι και εγώ αρχάριος και έχω μάθει κάποια πράγματα
2: αξιόπιστος σύνδεσμος είναι ο http://www.internetnow.gr/agora/ και προτείνω το arduino uno R3

----------


## view

http://www.internetnow.gr/agora/ardu...atmega328.html

απο δω φτηνα και αμεσα......

----------


## alcamus06

> συμφέρει η παρακάτω αγορά για αρχάριο : 
> http://www.banggood.com/Arduino-UNO-...-p-908543.html



Ξανακάνω την ερώτηση , γιατί με ενδιαφέρει συγκεκριμένα μόνο να μάθω αν συμφέρει η παραπάνω αγορά. Ξέρω ότι μπορώ να βρω και μόνο το arduino uno R3 , ξέρω ότι υπάρχει και σε ελλάδα , απλά με ενδιαφέρει αν όλα αυτά πακέτο αξίζουν ή όχι. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## johann

καλησπερα σας αν και παλαιο το νημα για να μην ανοιξω αλλο.
Πιστευετε οτι αξιζει το παρακατω, ηλεκτρονικος που εχει να ασχοληθει χρονια και θελει να παιξει λιγο 
να μην πεταξει πολλα χρηματα , γιατι μπορει να μην ασχοληθω

http://www.banggood.com/UNO-Basic-St...rmmds=category

----------


## Fire Doger

Αν ασχοληθείς με όλα ναι είναι καλή τιμή, διαφορετικά ξεκινάς με arduino nano, raster, led με <10$ και συνεχίζεις

----------


## michalism

Καλύτερα επέλεξε ένα συγκεκριμένο πρότζεκτ με arduino, και πάρε τα υλικά για αυτό και κάντο. Σε αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ θα βρείς πολλά προτζεκτάκια.
Ίσως σου βγεί πάνω κάτω στα ίδια χρήματα αλλά θα μάθεις κάτι περισσότερο πιστεύω.
Τη συγκεκριμένη συλλογή που κοιτάς την έχω αγοράσει και κάθομαι και την κοιτάω. 

αν πάλι είσαι τύπος που έχει ιδέες από μόνος του, και γενικά έχεις φαντασία, τότε ίσως και να είναι καλή αγορά.

----------


## johann

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, να σας πω τη θελω να υλοποιησω να μου πειτε ποσο εφικτό ειναι.
Αρχικά θα ηθελα να φτιαξω ενα ασύρματο θερμόμετρο οπου η οθονη θα ειναι στο σαλονι και ο αισθητήρας σε διπλανο δωμάτιο.Μετα να τον αναβαθμισω σε wifi, αν τα καταφέρω να αντικαταστησω τον θερμοστατη του καλοριφερ με relay .
Μπορειτε να μου πείτε τι να αγοράσω κατά προτίμηση απο αλι?

----------


## johann

θελω andruino, lcd, switch ,Wi-Fi shield, temperature sensor,relay box και αν δεν μπορει να ο αισθητήρας να δουλεψει με 6μ καλωδιο θα τον κανω με 433mhz

----------


## johann

> καλησπερα σας αν και παλαιο το νημα για να μην ανοιξω αλλο.
> Πιστευετε οτι αξιζει το παρακατω, ηλεκτρονικος που εχει να ασχοληθει χρονια και θελει να παιξει λιγο 
> να μην πεταξει πολλα χρηματα , γιατι μπορει να μην ασχοληθω
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/UNO-Basic-St...rmmds=category



Καλησπέρα μια βοηθεια γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει στα βιντεακια στο youtube. 

Μπορω να προγραμματισω ενα τσιπακι απο το Arduino uno και να το αφαιρεσω και να το δουλέψω μονο του?
 Στα βιντεακακια βλεπω μονο blink led.

----------


## FreeEnergy

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arduino

----------


## pstratos

Γενικά ναι, αν καταφέρεις να το ξεκολλήσεις...  Μην ξεχνάς οτι arduino = AVR+ bootloader. Οπότε καλύτερα να πάρεις ενα ISp programmer, κατεβασεις atmel avr studio και βουρ στα σωστά-βαθια νερα

----------


## sotron1

Ελλάδα.

https://www.cableworks.gr/ilektronik...rocontrollers/

----------

